# S gauge and DCC



## jogartrago

I'm new to the forum and the following question may have been addressed. 
If so, I apologize. 
Here is my question: What are the issues involved in installing DCC into S Gauge Locomotives?


----------



## T-Man

First, Welcome to the Forum

To start, you need a DC motor isolated from the frame. The track needs a DCC system. You do not use the old transformers. If you have a new American Flyer the Lionel site should tell you the rest. That much I do know.If you purchase an engine get one that is DCC ready.
For the older ones you may have to look into an electronic e unit. An AF group would be best. This is unknown country to me.


----------



## jogartrago

Thanx for replying. I have three original AF locomotives. I was thinking of installing DCC, at least to start, in but one of them and am looking specifically for suggestions on the names of mfgers. who might have kits available for a Do-it-yourself installation.


----------



## stryker

*S and DCC*

I know LENZ makes nice DCC boards.
S Helper service makes Locomotives and will put the DCC in for you with or without sound.
American models makes loco's and you can add DCC this way: http://www.dccinfo.com/ams12dcc.html
that my help you with you AF trains too.


----------



## Big Ed

stryker said:


> I know LENZ makes nice DCC boards.
> S Helper service makes Locomotives and will put the DCC in for you with or without sound.
> American models makes loco's and you can add DCC this way: http://www.dccinfo.com/ams12dcc.html
> that my help you with you AF trains too.


Look at the date of the post.

Another blast from the past.

Thanks for trying to help though.

That was the last time he logged on. I guess he asked and never came back but one time after that.


----------



## stryker

Funny. I did not even look. I bet he is well into HO by now.
You really have to "want" to model in "S" !
I am a few months in and still don't have anything but paper and pencil layout plans.


----------



## Reckers

Stryker,
Welcome to the forum. Every new arrival goes thru a rite of passage---excitedly searching the threads for something interesting to seek their teeth into, and answering something that is months old. I did it, and so does pretty much everyone else. Don't let it bother you. I use strictly S scale, and you're right---the rest of these guys are duffers. Especially Tankist. *L*


----------



## jogartrago

stryker said:


> I know LENZ makes nice DCC boards.
> S Helper service makes Locomotives and will put the DCC in for you with or without sound.
> American models makes loco's and you can add DCC this way: http://www.dccinfo.com/ams12dcc.html
> that my help you with you AF trains too.


Thanks for the info. I am familiar w/ S helper having purchased items from them in the past. I'll contact that company about a DCC installation and see what happens.

Thanks again


----------



## Big Ed

jogartrago said:


> thanks for the info. I am familiar w/ s helper having purchased items from them in the past. I'll contact that company about a dcc installation and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again




 welcome back


----------



## jogartrago

*DCC & S gauge*

I received a reply from someone at S helper. They suggested I contact a "Chick's Hobby Center" in Gibbstown NJ. I may do that. Thanx for the help from all.


----------



## Reckers

jogartrago said:


> I received a reply from someone at S helper. They suggested I contact a "Chick's Hobby Center" in Gibbstown NJ. I may do that. Thanx for the help from all.


Let us know how it works out, and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Let us know how it works out, and don't be a stranger!



So there is more then one person who has S.
:laugh:

Reckers is not alone after all!:laugh:


----------

